# Industry News: Olympus announces the M.Zuiko® Digital ED 150-400mm F4.5 TC1.25x IS PRO Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 17, 2020)

> *Center Valley, PA, November 17, 2020 –* Olympus is pleased to introduce the M.Zuiko Digital ED 150-400mm F4.5 TC1.25x IS PRO, a high-resolution, super-telephoto zoom lens, delivering unrivaled portability, imaging power, and all-weather performance. Equipped with a built-in 1.25x teleconverter, this lens covers a powerful focal length of 300-1000mm equivalent1, and is only 4.1lbs and 12.4 inches in length. Leave the tripod at home. The high-performance 5-Axis Sync IS delivers the world’s most effective 8 shutter speed steps2 of compensation, enabling up to 1000mm equivalent1 handheld super-telephoto shooting. When paired with the optional M.Zuiko Digital 2x Teleconverter MC-20, this Micro Four Thirds® System ultra-zoom lens is capable of up to 2000mm equivalent1 super-telephoto shooting.
> 
> *Ultimate Super-Telephoto Optical Performance*
> Lens construction consists of 28 elements in 18 groups, including a newly developed...



Continue reading...


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 17, 2020)

I musta bought the wrong OLY camera because I sure as heck wouldn't spend this kind of coin on a lens for it. Last thing on my mind. I think I could find some real nice Canon stuff to spend the money on.


----------



## Joules (Nov 18, 2020)

I guess the lens in the images is a mock up? Those grip positions look ridicoulous for holding a 1.8 kg lens (The same as a Sigma 150-600 mm C).


----------



## degos (Nov 19, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I think I could find some real nice Canon stuff to spend the money on.



Like the Canon 150-400 f4.5? Let me know when you find one.

At least Olympus is trying something different and useful.


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 19, 2020)

degos said:


> Like the Canon 150-400 f4.5? Let me know when you find one.
> 
> At least Olympus is trying something different and useful.


Actually, I am not sitting here biting my nails looking for the lens you mention to come from Canon.  I have a real nice Oly and Oly pro lens I'll sell you if you like OLY so much. Barely used at all. Just check my sig.  At least Olympus is trying something different? Are you suggesting that Canon and nobody else has? Olympus is dead.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Actually, I am not sitting here biting my nails looking for the lens you mention to come from Canon.  I have a real nice Oly and Oly pro lens I'll sell you if you like OLY so much. Barely used at all. Just check my sig.  At least Olympus is trying something different? Are you suggesting that Canon and nobody else has? Olympus is dead.



It's an M5 mark II, but not the one I'm hoping for!


----------



## padam (Dec 18, 2020)

Olympus just come out with their best most expensive lens....Aaaand It's Gone


----------



## usern4cr (Dec 19, 2020)

I think that this is a magnificent lens for anyone that is still into Olympus bodies and has $7.5K to drop on the lens (which means probably not too many people). It's a shame that all that optical quality has to end up on old technology M43 sensors and EM1... bodies.

Another interesting thing they claim (yet again): They do the 2x multiply to show their equivalent FF focal distance (ok, that's fair and accurate). They also do the 2x multiply to show their equivalent FF max. magnification, although they word it deceptively (It looks like their actual magnification is shown in parenthesis, and they use 2x to get the equivalent FF magnification, which is also ok IMHO). *BUT* they still show *only the M43 f#* which they apply to both the M43 focal distance and the FF equivalent distance (they're still doing their marketing bullshit to falsely hype their lens as having an equivalent f# half the value it really is, instead of also showing the 2x on the equivalent FF f#'s which would be fair and accurate).

Keep in mind that Canon could also claim an additional set of values (focal distance, f#, max magnification) if a 1.6x or so crop was applied to their FF sensors and so they could come up with additional bigger claims for focal distance and max magnification that way. But who needs to fight a marketing war with a company that's already out of business?

If I was still into Olympus (which I'm not as all my stuff is now in my brother's hands) and had $7.5K to spend then I would actually get this lens and be quite happy. It will take stunning telephoto photos as well as stunning close up shots of flowers, etc. But their sensor will never be as good as the R5 or future R5s, and their people/animal eye AF will never be as good, but most of their people will be OK with that.

All in all, it's a shame that they didn't come out with the EM1_III and this lens two years ago as it might have saved them enough to still be in business.


----------

